# PESA/TESA/MESA



## johngriffiths (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi there! does anyone know if TESA is available on the NHS in south Wales currently receiving care at Cwm Taff Trust. I was told by my GP today that this was not available and we are now worrried about possible consequences of our future chances! Any info or experiences of this procedure would be great as we are newly diagnosed and extremely concerned and anxious not knowing what will happen. Many thanks!


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello,

Do you mean ICSI? I've never heard of ICSU apologies if I'm being a bit blonde x


----------



## johngriffiths (Mar 26, 2012)

Haha yes, damn typo! Thanks for letting me know


----------



## johngriffiths (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for that. Ok, I'm not sure if I have mixed up the proper name of procedure it's all new to us at the moment. Basically GP has said that in order to obtain sperm it maybe required that an injection is placed into the testicle to retrieve what's needed. However He also said this procedure is currently not available on NHS due to money cuts!!! If this is our only option we are feeling pretty useless. We are still waiting to be seen by consultant for first consultation so no idea where we are going. So just wondering if this is available on NHS. Confusing and scary situation to be in :-(


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

I think you are meaning TESA/PESA, I'm sorry I have no knowledge of whether it's available on the NHS. Hope you get your consult soon


----------



## johngriffiths (Mar 26, 2012)

It's a mind field this and so many abbreviations! Many thanks for your help and good luck too! if there is anybody else in local area that has had this treatment please drop me a line.


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

johngriffiths I'm sure you can have ICSI on the NHS but like Mrs T said I'm not sure about TESA/PESA.

I found the following info on the CRGW website:
Surgical Sperm Retrieval 
If the tube which connects each testicle to the penis (the vas deferens) is blocked, sperm cannot get out with the ejaculate. However, sperm can be recovered directly from the testicle using techniques called MESA (micro-surgical sperm aspiration), TESA ( testicular sperm aspiration) or PESA ( percutaneous epididymal sperm aspiration).

I know that this can be down privately, there is a price list on their website if you wanted a look www.crgw.co.uk good luck x


/links


----------



## HJones0809 (Nov 1, 2010)

JohnGriffiths - My husband has recently had Pesa done  (due to a Vasectomy) we paid private (£1000) as we are not entitled to NHS treatment. if you want some more info please feel free to private message me any questions and I'll do my best to answer them with hubbys help! -  GPs are useless at giving information out


----------

